# Does anyone know a good surgery in Rome (Italy)?



## Frisco81 (Aug 12, 2019)

I need help...

I must pull out a plant thorn in my right arm.

What's the best surgery I can find in Rome?

Thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't you have a doctor?


----------



## Frisco81 (Aug 12, 2019)

Be careful! In Italy public hospital don't work very well.

I need doctors with humanity...


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe Italy is ranked #2 in the world in healthcare by WHO.


----------



## Frisco81 (Aug 12, 2019)

*Who*



panama rick said:


> I believe Italy is ranked #2 in the world in healthcare by WHO.



Where is the classification?


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Reference*

Dr. Androcles?



> "The World Health Organization has carried out the first ever analysis of the world's health systems. Using five performance indicators to measure health systems in 191 member states, it finds that France provides the best overall health care followed among major countries by Italy, Spain, Oman, Austria and Japan."


https://www.who.int/whr/2000/media_centre/press_release/en/

:flypig:


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

What Paulo said.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

>>What Paulo said.<< I'm not lion.
:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

> The U.S. health system spends a higher portion of its gross domestic product than any other country but ranks 37 out of 191 countries according to its performance


:flypig:


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

PauloPievese said:


> :flypig:
> The U.S. health system spends a higher portion of its gross domestic product than any other country but ranks 37 out of 191 countries according to its performance


That's because a large percentage of the "healthcare costs" are actually the costs of maintaining the entire insurance industry. Hundreds of thousands of employees, millions of square feet of office space, and on and on.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*USA Healthcare Expenditure and Infant Mortality*



accbgb said:


> That's because a large percentage of the "healthcare costs" are actually the costs of maintaining the entire insurance industry. Hundreds of thousands of employees, millions of square feet of office space, and on and on.


The evidence is there for anyone willing to look. I did some independent research a few years ago; here's what I found out from publicly available sources:

https://pauldgillen.blogspot.com/2010/05/transcription-3.html

:flypig:


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Possibly a bit too late for the OP (I hope he got the thorn pulled out of his paw) but everything I have heard from other expats about the Italian public health system is pretty positive. Including from Australians who have a fairly decent system at home - by world standards - with which to compare it.

I've heard stories of people getting excellent treatment in an emergency department, and who then asked for the bill so they could claim on the travel insurance. The request was waved away.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Troz said:


> Possibly a bit too late for the OP (I hope he got the thorn pulled out of his paw) but everything I have heard from other expats about the Italian public health system is pretty positive. Including from Australians who have a fairly decent system at home - by world standards - with which to compare it.
> 
> I've heard stories of people getting excellent treatment in an emergency department, and who then asked for the bill so they could claim on the travel insurance. The request was waved away.


As a tourist in 2001 I went to the emergency room in Venice for what turned out to be food poisoning. Total charge for a doctor consult? 10€. Two take-aways here: (1) if you're going to get sick do it in Italy, and (2) don't eat sandwiches at gas stations crossing the Apennines. 

This is also the setting for one of my favorite "only in Italy" stories. You know how Italians say it with hand gestures? At the check-in desk at the hospital the clerk was on the telephone and was so angry that he had the phone crooked under his chin and shoulder so that he could wave both hands in the air. 

:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*USA Health Care, The Bottom Line*



PauloPievese said:


> The evidence is there for anyone willing to look. I did some independent research a few years ago; here's what I found out from publicly available sources:
> 
> https://pauldgillen.blogspot.com/2010/05/transcription-3.html


For those too lazy to read this dense block of numbers the bottom line (at the top) was:



> The U.S. is number one in per capita health care spending world-wide; almost twice as much as other top ten spenders.
> 
> Of the top ten spenders:
> • The U.S. is number one in infant mortality, twice as bad as others in the top 10.
> • The U.S. is number one in mortality of children under five years old, twice as bad as others in the top 10.


:flypig:


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nearest Pronto Soccorso


----------

